# Hibernate MS SQL Config



## hellblau (16. Mrz 2007)

Hallo Leuts,

ich hab Probleme mit meiner hibernate.cfg.xml Datei!
Habe einen lokalen MS SQL Server 2000 und versuche den an Hibernate anzubinden!

Bekomme folgenden Fehler:
Exception in thread "main" org.hibernate.HibernateException: The dialect was not set. Set the property hibernate.dialect.
	at org.hibernate.dialect.Dialect.getDialect(Dialect.java:474)
	at org.hibernate.dialect.Dialect.getDialect(Dialect.java:496)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.SettingsFactory.buildSettings(SettingsFactory.java:51)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSettings(Configuration.java:1497)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.buildSessionFactory(Configuration.java:1041)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Mrz 2007)

Edit: Was die Meldung ja eigentlich auch aussagt. Schau dir mal n GettingStarted für Hibernate an. Gibts genügend im web, z.B. www.laliluna.de

click

in der hibernate.cfg.xml musst du das Property hibernate.dialect setzen.


```
<property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.SQLServerDialect</property>
```


----------

